# Windows 8 freezes after about 30 minutes of inactivity. Please help



## crazygamer901 (Jul 6, 2007)

I've tried everything I could think of from keeping it from freezing. I've changed just about every setting in the power options to 2 hours, including sleep timer, HDD shutoff, hibernate, etc. Nothing is set to happen within a 2 hour period of idle time. However my system freezes after about 30 minutes. I'm able to move the mouse, but I cannot click on anything and keyboard shortcuts do not work.

When I move my mouse to the bottom of my screen it has the Resize cursor with the 2 arrows, no matter where my mouse is in the task bar. That's about the only activity the system has.

I "upgraded" my OS from 7 to 8 about a month ago, and this happens every time I walk away from it for any significant length of time. I have to force restart with the button on my case.

Any other ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer? Is this a laptop or a Desktop? If a laptop does this happen with the power adapter attached? 
Boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Power Savings* if it is enabled, using your arrow key, *Disable* it.


----------



## crazygamer901 (Jul 6, 2007)

I am on a desktop that I built. Would you need to know the specs, etc.?

Also, I am on Windows 8, could it help by updating to 8.1? I'm not entirely sure if 8.1 would help in this case, or it might just be added features.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Updating a freezing computer will not make it run better until you solve the freezing problem first. In fact it may run worse or fail the update. 
We still need to know what is the make and model # of your _Motherboard. _
Did you try booting into *Setup* (Bios) and look for *Power Settings*?


----------

